

Ask HN: wireless Internet? - old-gregg

I've been itching to try a 3G wireless card for a while. When my contract with T-Mobile expires I'm finally can switch to a carrier who offers good wireless access. Sprint, Verizon and AT&#38;G all advertise as super fast, but just like with anything else there're some losers and some winners.<p>Which 3G service in NYC area do you guys use? How's your impressions? Also, the hardware needs to be <i>easily</i> compatible with Macs. Thanks.<p>P.S. Of course I'm googling, but asking for something here <i>always</i> brings unexpected new perspective on just about anything.
======
ensignavenger
I don't think they have WiMax in NY yet, but they should soon That's what I'd
hold out for.

